# First completed job 2014



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

California Ultraplate, satin - woodwork
Behr premium plus, flat - walls/ceilings


----------



## ttalbon (Aug 6, 2009)

The work looks fantastic, the photos are brilliant!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice! Good way to start the year.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

That's behry nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

Amazing job!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

HeadHoncho said:


> California Ultraplate, satin - woodwork Behr premium plus, flat - walls/ceilings


Did you edit those pics in Instagram or something? The lighting techniques look really cool. Looks like a really nice house good job!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice Troy! :clap:


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Few before pics of the stairs. 'Twas brutal!


----------

